# Excel: How Do I Double the Numbers in the Table?



## michelleruthere (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a table / spreadsheet price list that's a full page... I want to double all of the numbers either by percentage or just double everything as a total.

For instance: 240.00 afterwards should be 480.00

I want to double everything at the same time.
The prices that need to double are in C through R, 8 through 52 and everything inbetween.

Is there a way to highlight the entire square table and just double the numbers? or off the page put the percentage of how much you want to increase the totals by? I've looked at templates but can't figure out how to apply the formula to what I'm doing.

When responding, please be very elementary in explaining on how step by step... I haven't worked in excel in many years and have had a stroke since.

Thank you,


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board.

In a free cell, enter the number 2. Then copy that cell.

Select the cells you want to double, then Edit > Paste Special > Multiply > OK.


----------

